

Python/C#/R API for financial index performance data? - mydpy

Anyone know of a respectable, free API for querying financial index performance data? My company has access to Thomson Reuters and Ibbotson, but I want to compare some of the data in these reports for consistency. I have used gdata with the Google Finance API, but it is no longer available. Anyone have any good suggestions?
======
izyda
How about [http://www.quandl.com/](http://www.quandl.com/) ? They have plenty
of financial index data and a decent API.

